# Carte graphique dans power mac G5



## Dao (16 Mai 2007)

salut salut !

j'ai une amie qui a acheté une carte graphique 7600 GS AGP pour remplacer sa Geforce 5200.
Le problème est qu'il faut une prise molex pour alimenter la carte graphique et c'est là le prob.

J'ai ouvert le mac, mais tout est trop propre, je sais même pas si il y a une prise molex de libre et selon moi la seule de dispo est celle qui relie le lecteur CD. Je pensais mettre un Y (double prises molex) par dessus, mais on arrive pas à accéder à la prise du lecteur (pas assez d'espace pour manoeuvrer).

Auriez vous une solution?

Il y a une prise d'alimentation SATA de libre, j'aurais pu bidouiller les files (soudures) mais je ne sais pas si le voltage de chaque file est le même que sur une prise molex....


----------



## Dramis (16 Mai 2007)

Tu as bien une carte video 7600 GS AGP compatible mac?  Je pense pas que &#231;a existe...

La version mac n'est pas AGP, mais en pci-express.


----------



## Dao (16 Mai 2007)

Elle s'&#233;tait renseign&#233;e sur le net et il lui semblait que les power mac G5 &#233;tait dot&#233;s d'un port AGP (et non PCI E). Elle s'est tromp&#233;e?
En ouvrant le mac le port &#233;tait assez long pour un port AGP...

SInon je savais pas qu'il y avait des cartes AGP sp&#233;ciales pour MAC.. elle est all&#233; acheter sa 7600GS AGP dans un magasin de pc quelconque...
La taille des broches n'est pas la m&#234;me sur la FX5200 (plus large) que sur 7600GS ... 

je crains le pire...


----------



## ntx (16 Mai 2007)

Les CG sont spécifiques : une carte de PC n'est pas installable dans un Mac.  
Certaines peuvent être reflashées pour fonctionner dans un Mac mais pas toutes.


----------



## Dao (16 Mai 2007)

c'est embetant alors... elle a acheté la CG pour rien  en plus elle a acheté aussi un adaptateur DVI ADC (car son écran est en ADC) pour rien...

au passage, elle a voulu changer de CG car elle arrive pas à installer aperture, elle est photographe... (ça lui dit que la FX5200 n'est pas assez performante)


----------



## iBapt (16 Mai 2007)

Salut,

À ta place, je revendrais la CG et regarderais sur des sites ou magasins comme celui-ci qui vend du matériel compatible Mac


----------



## Dao (16 Mai 2007)

merci  je vais voir ça de plus près.


Je vais essayer de trouver un repreneur pour elle (c'est une autre paire de manche)...


----------



## Dao (30 Mai 2007)

petite correction, la carte graphique est une 7300 GT AGP (je sais pas si ça change vraiment quelque chose...)


----------



## Dramis (30 Mai 2007)

Celle là va marcher: ATI Radeon X800XT 256 Mo AGP 8X Mac OS X.3.6 PowerMac G5  mais le prix fait mal au coeur.


----------



## Dao (5 Juin 2007)

très mal :affraid:


----------

